

Rails Security Cheatsheet - eliot_sykes
https://www.owasp.org/index.php/Ruby_on_Rails_Cheatsheet

======
MrBra
It's good to see all of this security related information in once place, it
can act as a nice checklist before going live, or even thinking about it :)
(but many times I prefer the risky way)

